# Activating a used Dish 722K DVR ???



## canyoncity

We have the Dish "HD for life" plan, with the provided 722K DVR - which we love! I bought an outboard 2TBYT HD to spool off recorded programs, and it works great as well. 

My goal for the outboard HD, in addition to added recording space, was to eventually come up with a method of playback of recordings on the external HD (for viewing in our motorhome when out traveling away from home, without having to physically remove and transfer the whole existing 722K setup) either to a Windows based PC, or to a TV - figuring that either a PC software program or "magic box" would be needed to accomplish my goal.

Since no such solutions have arrived, my next best solution was to buy a used 722K receiver to mount permanently in the MH, and then only transfer the outboard HD between 722K's when we travel - the MH 722K was planned to ONLY be used for playback of pre-recorded programs - no satellite connection or input.

I found and bought a great used 722K DVR off Ebay for well under $100 - it was advertised a having a contract balance against it, but no big deal I figured, since no use other than recorded playback was intended, thus, no need to contact Dish for activation - our in-home 722K recognized and operated with the outboard HD right out of the box without any needed Dish activation, and I was hoping ALL 722K's would do the same...

I was wrong! :nono2:

Turns out, the 722K I bought over Ebay not only had a contract balance, but it is also a LEASED unit - which the Dish rep would/could not activate to a new owner! 

All this, I discovered when I called Dish to see what my activation options were - and found that essentially, there ARE no options, at least as far as that single Dish rep could come up with. An earlier phone call to Dish with the provided R0# had resulted in my being told by THAT Dish rep that there was NO contract balance due or other issues - why the different stories, I don't know!

SO, question is, how do I proceed - is there ANY know way for me to get this unit activated - at least enough to use it purely as playback device, or is it just a junk parts box, with a few usable components - remotes, internal HD, and such?

Any help or suggestions?


----------



## scooper

No - return to Dish - and next time before you attempt to acquire a "used" unit - get the R00 and S00 numbers and check with Dish BEFORE putting your money down. 

Consider this a $100 lesson.


----------



## canyoncity

scooper said:


> No - return to Dish - and next time before you attempt to acquire a "used" unit - get the R00 and S00 numbers and check with Dish BEFORE putting your money down.
> 
> Consider this a $100 lesson.


GEEZE - like most, I'm sure, I just LOVE a smarta$$ non-answer from someone so focused upon that NON-answer that they don't even READ the original post...

WHAT part of THIS in my original post did you fail to read and comprehend:



> An earlier phone call to Dish with the provided R0# had resulted in my being told by THAT Dish rep that there was NO contract balance due or other issues - why the different stories, I don't know!


NOW you have a real nice day, y'hear...:nono2:


----------



## scooper

canyoncity said:


> GEEZE - like most, I'm sure, I just LOVE a smarta$$ non-answer from someone so focused upon that NON-answer that they don't even READ the original post...
> 
> WHAT part of THIS in my original post did you fail to read and comprehend:
> 
> NOW you have a real nice day, y'hear...:nono2:


I DID read your post - you're lucky you didn't get a more smartassed toned answer !

Now newbie - if you want your money back - contact the seller and tell them why you want to return it - and if they don't want to accept the return - consider it a $100 lesson.

Lesson to be learned - it's generally not a good idea to try to buy a used receiver off the internet anymore.
The seller is trying to unload a "Leased" receiver that he did not return when he quit service.


----------



## scooper

Look - it won't do you any good to "buy" a receiver anymore - if you get a 2nd receiver - the "lease fee" is turned into a "access fee" when you activate it on your account. You might as well call Dish and tell them you want a 2nd HD DVR ( VIP 622, 722, 722K, or 612) and have that installed and pay your monthly fee for the additional receiver so you have a 2nd to watch your Hard Drive content on.

If you do want to "buy" another unit (because you are at the 3 receiver max limit of leased receivers), then either buy it new from Dish or some authorized vender.


----------



## canyoncity

Post remove after "scooper" softened his smartass attitude and behavior...


----------



## CCarncross

If the box has a balance and was leased, there is nothing you can do to use that particular 722, its a paperweight. I would go back to the seller you bought it from, demand you money back and return it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I am confused if you called Dish and were told it had no balance... then called later and were told that it did... Perhaps the person who sold it to you ran up a balance after you bought it but before he sent it to you?

Aside from that... the rest of the advice you've gotten is pretty much on the nose.

To use a receiver to view content on your external hard drive, that receiver has to be activated on the same account. So leased or owned, it will cost you the same per month to have that additional receiver on your account and view the external HD contents.

Buying used receivers online is always a risk, for the very reason you've encountered... and technically even if Dish gives you bad info when you call to check, you're still out of luck because leased receivers are never supposed to be sold by a customer whether they have a balance or not...


----------



## canyoncity

Stewart Vernon said:


> I am confused if you called Dish and were told it had no balance... then called later and were told that it did... Perhaps the person who sold it to you ran up a balance after you bought it but before he sent it to you?
> 
> Aside from that... the rest of the advice you've gotten is pretty much on the nose.
> 
> To use a receiver to view content on your external hard drive, that receiver has to be activated on the same account. So leased or owned, it will cost you the same per month to have that additional receiver on your account and view the external HD contents.
> 
> Buying used receivers online is always a risk, for the very reason you've encountered... and technically even if Dish gives you bad info when you call to check, you're still out of luck because leased receivers are never supposed to be sold by a customer whether they have a balance or not...


YUP - as far as Dish is concerned, in my hands, it's stolen goods - and my best bet is probably to call Dish to arrange for their local serviceman/installer to pick it up - I have my $$$ back, so I'm OK from the dollar aspect.

I have no idea why the first Dish Rep, before I actually had the DVR, told me it was free and clear - makes me wonder which rep has the correct info - but I really am not eager to kick a sleeping dog for more Dish assistance.

As Scooper suggested, I might look into just getting another 722K direct from dish to use in the MH - the in-house one is installed in a difficult place to easily be swapping from house to MH. I have tried disconnecting the in-house DVR from the satellite input, and the external HD still operates fine - but there might be a timer involved that will disallow that function if the connection is missing for some preset time.


----------



## P Smith

It will stop after a few days, I think they reserved some time for bad weather, but not that much to travel a couple weeks without sat signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> It will stop after a few days, I think they reserved some time for bad weather, but not that much to travel a couple weeks without sat signal.


Yeah... I don't remember either, but I know it will work for a little while. I lost power not too long back from the tornadoes that came through NC... and my power was out for at least 3 days, but when I got power back I didn't have any issues and clearly the receiver had been disconnected from SAT all that time.

I wouldn't want to test it out... but maybe you could be good for a week?


----------



## P Smith

I recall letting DVR sit disconnected from power for more then a week during remodeling end up a result of self-deactivation of it.


----------



## canyoncity

P Smith said:


> I recall letting DVR sit disconnected from power for more then a week during remodeling end up a result of self-deactivation of it.


OK - that and other info pretty well tells me that my original goal won't work, regardless of the specific 722K used, and that the "RV" 722K would need to be physically connected to the dish when not in the MH, and if disconnected for a significant period, a week or so, re-activation will likely be required - thanks to all.


----------



## P Smith

canyoncity said:


> OK - that and other info pretty well tells me that my original goal won't work, regardless of the specific 722K used, and that the "RV" 722K would need to be physically connected to the dish when not in the MH, and if disconnected for a significant period, a week or so, re-activation will likely be required - thanks to all.


[By any chance, if you could answer to PM ...]


----------



## SeaBeagle

"canyoncity" said:


> We have the Dish "HD for life" plan, with the provided 722K DVR - which we love! I bought an outboard 2TBYT HD to spool off recorded programs, and it works great as well.
> 
> My goal for the outboard HD, in addition to added recording space, was to eventually come up with a method of playback of recordings on the external HD (for viewing in our motorhome when out traveling away from home, without having to physically remove and transfer the whole existing 722K setup) either to a Windows based PC, or to a TV - figuring that either a PC software program or "magic box" would be needed to accomplish my goal.
> 
> Since no such solutions have arrived, my next best solution was to buy a used 722K receiver to mount permanently in the MH, and then only transfer the outboard HD between 722K's when we travel - the MH 722K was planned to ONLY be used for playback of pre-recorded programs - no satellite connection or input.
> 
> I found and bought a great used 722K DVR off Ebay for well under $100 - it was advertised a having a contract balance against it, but no big deal I figured, since no use other than recorded playback was intended, thus, no need to contact Dish for activation - our in-home 722K recognized and operated with the outboard HD right out of the box without any needed Dish activation, and I was hoping ALL 722K's would do the same...
> 
> I was wrong! :nono2:
> 
> Turns out, the 722K I bought over Ebay not only had a contract balance, but it is also a LEASED unit - which the Dish rep would/could not activate to a new owner!
> 
> All this, I discovered when I called Dish to see what my activation options were - and found that essentially, there ARE no options, at least as far as that single Dish rep could come up with. An earlier phone call to Dish with the provided R0# had resulted in my being told by THAT Dish rep that there was NO contract balance due or other issues - why the different stories, I don't know!
> 
> SO, question is, how do I proceed - is there ANY know way for me to get this unit activated - at least enough to use it purely as playback device, or is it just a junk parts box, with a few usable components - remotes, internal HD, and such?
> 
> Any help or suggestions?


I also purchased a receiver on eBay which has a 500.00 balance. I could have the re diver activated if I paid the 500.00 balance. I decided to purchase noter p e that had the R00 and the S00 number so I could see if the receiver was purchased and if the receiver had a balance owed on a subscription. Found out from 
DISH before I purchased the receiver that the receiver was purchased and no balance. So I purchased the receiver. I am referring to a DISH 612 receiver.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"scooper" said:


> No - return to Dish - and next time before you attempt to acquire a "used" unit - get the R00 and S00 numbers and check with Dish BEFORE putting your money down.
> 
> Consider this a $100 lesson.


Perfect advice. I learned, see my other reply make sure you check with DISH on the S00 and the R00 numbers.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"scooper" said:


> I DID read your post - you're lucky you didn't get a more smartassed toned answer !
> 
> Now newbie - if you want your money back - contact the seller and tell them why you want to return it - and if they don't want to accept the return - consider it a $100 lesson.
> 
> Lesson to be learned - it's generally not a good idea to try to buy a used receiver off the internet anymore.
> The seller is trying to unload a "Leased" receiver that he did not return when he quit service.


When I filed a claim against the seller for the receiver that I purchased for having a balance eBay sided with the seller and not me. I do not know why since I paid for a receiver that could not be used until I paid the 500 balance.


----------



## Dave

You can always gut it and keep the hard drive for a spare one day in an emergency.:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dave said:


> You can always gut it and keep the hard drive for a spare one day in an emergency.:eek2::eek2::eek2:


He can't if it is a leased receiver... because he is now in possession of known stolen property and has already told Dish he has it. It would be a bad idea for him to take it apart and compound the problem.


----------



## hdflsts2002

What I would, and have done. Purchase a 211k receiver. You can find them on Ebay but be certain as you now know to purchase from a reputable seller or from your local dish retailer. The benefit of purchase is that you can activate the receiver when needed/wanted and turn off when not. There will be a $7 per month charge but you will have all the programing that you presently have on your home account. Dish calls it their RV service. www_dishformyrv_com You will also need to pick up a dish and tripod. I got everything I needed, 211k dish 1000.4 with lnb tripod, meter and cable for just over $200. Setting up the dish at the campsite is not the hard so long as you have good line of sight. Just to be safe I always set it up at home before leaving to be certain that the box is activated and good to go. Because you have already paid the EHD (external hard drive) fee that applies to your new box as well and will not only allow you to watch the content you already have on your external drives, but will also allow you to record additional content to it from the 211k as though it were a DVR unit. The advantages to purchase are you do not have to extend your contract for 2 additional years, you only pay the $7 per month when you choose to as you can have that box deactivated and reactivated at anytime. The really nice thing is with the tripod, you can set the thing up at home as well and have some kicking outdoor parties. You can also depending on your switch at home set this one up and drive extra sets in the house when not using it with the MH.


----------

